# New frontier pics



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

i figured id show yall some pics of the frontier as of now......

































































my new mirrors









leaf spring hangers









its goin in the shop next month to get fully bagged, finally


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........wow, that's low lol. :thumbup: 

Always had a thing for mini-trucks.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

youll wanna look into buying stock in a company that makes those trailor hitch balls, youll be going through them like no tomorrow


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Must really ride like shit


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

its not that bad, its a little rough :banana:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

2 Mini trucks in under 2 weeks! Awesome!!!!


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

heres my tailgate after it got pinstriped
work done by jeff young(SLEDHED)


----------

